# Do you leave a light on for your rabbit?



## marasarbu (Oct 20, 2016)

When I go to bed I usually leave a little light on for my rabbit. It is in another section of the room and won't shine on her but gives a little light into her pen. Do other rabbit owners do that? Why yes, why no. I wanna make sure I give her the best conditions for her to be happy and healthy.
Somebody mentioned leaving a radio on for her rabbit when he/She left home so the Rabbits can still hear human speech and some music, keep them entertained. Is there any cons to doing that, leave on a radio when I am out for 2 or 3 hours with a friend?


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 20, 2016)

I would be more concerned over offering the rabbit something to do rather then something to listen to.
A rabbit isnt going to be entertained by a radio like a human would be. They dont understand the voices as a relation to us.

As for light, depends on your rabbit. If your rabbit is prone to night frights then a dim area light might be useful, otherwise no light is totally fine. I dont close the curtains in the room my rabbits are in so they get light when the sun comes up.


----------



## Akzholedent (Oct 21, 2016)

Thunder and lightning scare Pippi. If the light burned out overnight, I'm sure that would freak her out too. She does just fine without a light on.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 21, 2016)

Andy lives without a light on at night, he has never needed it and most rabbits don't need a light at night as well.
As for the radio, I agree with watermelons. Also if you do have the radio on, you have to keep it quiet, sudden loud noises can scare a rabbit.


----------



## Preitler (Oct 22, 2016)

Rabbits live in tunnels and burrows, they are fine without light and noise. They can navigate pretty good without light.

Most rabbits don't mind noise, are not afraid of thunder or fireworks, und get quickly used to any recurring racket, but they definitly don't need constant background noise. I don't think it would hurt in any way, but that's more something that is wrong with us, that many people can't endure silence anymore.
But every rabbit is different, and may react different to noise.

When I let them out in the garden I turn on the radio (if there aren't kids playing an the soccer field across the creek anyway) - they don't mind but I do hope to keep predators away.


----------



## Akzholedent (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, the thunder, lightning, and fireworks don't bother my other two rabbits, but Pippi goes into full-on anxiety mode. I wrap her in a towel, and she chews on the edge of it to try and calm down, poor little thing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2016)

We have a night light on in the hallway, mostly for us. Our avatar, Nikki was blind and deaf and still got around fine so I know they don't need a light on.


----------



## katiecrna (Oct 24, 2016)

I leave a light on for my bunny.


----------



## Blastoise (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the little light that is on would count as darkness still...I have to leave that on anyway because my son hates his bed and sleeps on the couch which is in the same room as Tucker.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 30, 2016)

No, never. I don't want light 24/7, so why would my bunnies. They naturally live in dark burrows, so I'm sure they would like to be able to seek darkness at some point.


----------

